
Track OS X Users Remotely Using IPv6 Device Fingerprinting - DanielDent
https://www.danieldent.com/blog/remote-ipv6-device-fingerprinting/
======
hakzer
Does anyone know if Windows is affected by this?

~~~
DanielDent
I don't have a IPv6 connected Windows machine handy at the moment to check,
here's one way you could get an idea: take a look at ipconfig. Look through
the list of IP adresses. If there's an address with ff:fe in the middle of the
last half of the IP address, that's a sign Windows may have the same issue.

